# Fibro headaches



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

In June I began having pressure in the back of my head on the left side. Pressure but no pain. Eventually it would move across the back of my head and then it would become painful, extremely sensitive. I had an mri, cat scan, extensive blood work, and was told it might be a an odd (?!) form of a migarineor a fibro headache. I was given a mild muscle relaxer but it seldom worked. I wake up with it most mornings. It comes and goes during the day. As soon as it turns sensitive I take 3 aspirin and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I tried taking the aspirin as soon as I felt the pressure but it never worked. I try to ignore it and keep busy. Has anyone had this and what works for you ? Thanks! JM


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

theres a muscle runs from stunrm to side-back of the head.have heardFM effects.sorry,dont know what to do about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi JM, I suffer from migraine headaches with my FM/CFS. They start with the pressure in various areas of my head, mostly the neck. I do get noise, light, smell sensitive. They do not come and go though, once it starts I take acetaminophen (I can't take aspirin) if that doesn't work, I know it's the BIG ONE! I am presently trying Imitrex, but no luck so far. I use a "cocktail" of 1 darvocet taken with a xanax and going to bed. So far, that is all that works for me. It takes varying times to get rid of it. I had one start on Wednesday, so spent that afternoon and all day Friday in bed. Today, I feel much better and can just take the acetaminophen for control and continue to take it easy. Hope this helps.







DeeDee


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi. I've had trouble with very bad headaches for quite a few years now, and the only thing that helps me is a prescription I get from my doctor, it's called Butalbital. Also, I find some relief with massage. My headaches begin at the back of my head at the base of my skull, by my neck, and they radiate up my head. They can knock me out for days. The Butalbital is the only thing that (so far) gives me any relief. I'm not sure why I get them, if it is stress/tension, or fibro or what.Renee


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2000)

Squrts, DeeDee, Ponygirl and Renee,Thanks for your responses. I forgot to tellyou that I have been using a microwavable heating pad, and ice pack that I alternate at the base of my neck. Sometimes my husband will give me a very deep massage at the base of the neck and sometimes that helps. Have not done anything in the last few weeks as it comes and goes so much. It is there this morning as pressure but I can ignore it go on. Hope all of you are having a good day. Take care! JM


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, JM, I get the same kind of headache, only mine starts in my neck and moves up the right side of my head, it's not a pain, but a strange ache, sometimes, it last only a few minutes, other times it might lastfro hours. If it doesn't go away after 30 minutes or so, I take Ibuprofen, it works pretty good. I changed to a different pillow, too, and that helped also. I wondered if it was fibro or if I had something bad wrong with me, I've been doing this for about 4 years. I should have known it was fibro, everything else is!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2000)

I have suffered with this type of headache for 8 years...If I go to sleep at night with it I wake up with a horrible migraine. I have had all the tests also (mri & so on) and the neurologist says its called muscular contraction syndrome..the headache is actually in the neck (or all over across the top of my back) but as the muscles keep contracting tighter & tighter it often will trigger a migraine..once we can get the migraines further apart then physical therapy "will" help and is important..I tried the Butal (or whatever its called) and it doesn't help my headache at all)..I am currently taking Depakote and am amazed at the difference so far.its actually for seizures or someone with bipolar (manic-depressive) which I have neither but it helps control migraines...there is alot of good info on the muscular contraction syndrome (which is also another name for myofacial pain and muscular skeletal, blah blah "fibro")but its worth checking.the worse thing you can do is hold your head in one position (especially looking down as in reading a book)too long..keep your neck moving if possible..


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2000)

Lazybones & Geomv,Hi and thanks for sharing your headache experiences. Today I have not had any of the pressure headaches. If it is a muscle spasm maybe it is finally settling down. Getting pretty old having all those expensive tests come back and not show anything-I am grateful for the good reports. Just gets old, doesn't it ?!? I told my Dr. that anymore when something new creeps up I just chalk it up to fibro,try to forget it and just move forward. Trying to watch my attitude and not worry about it. He said that was not a good way to go as I might mistake something that was not fibro and end up in a place I don't want to be with my health. Hope you had a pleasent and cool weekend. It was 103 yesterday and I don't want to know what it was today! Take care. JM


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi JM. I have CFS and have these head pains and pressure too. You're doing the right thing with the heat and cold and massage. Mine have been occasionally helped by taking 800mg ibuprofen (with food). IF they continue, you might want to see an osteopath. They can very gently massage and manipulate your head and cranium and relieve pressure and pain. They are quite happy working with things the regular doctors think are 'odd'. Mine is wonderful. But maybe your husband is already doing the trick with the massages! Take care, Susan


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Wanderingstar,What a beautiful name!!! Thanks for sharing the information. I hadn't thought of an osteopath. My mother used to work for one in the 1960's and he was very good. I will ask around and see what or who I can find. Take care! JM


----------

